# Boy's screaming kills chickens



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Unless he's Banshee, Black Bolt or Black Canary, I just don't get it. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070124/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_china_chickens


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I think chickens are very sensitive to noise. I once heard about a case where chickens had died by the thousands for no apparent reason... then the cause was discovered to be a nearby factory putting out sounds at just the right frequency... that is, the natural resonance frequency for chicken skulls.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I can see the chickens freaking out and trampling each other to death. I guess I'd better take chicken off my list for my next pet- 3 kids in this house and there's never a quiet or dull moment.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That would be a cool party trick. "hey guys check this out!.... Le le le le le le " *pop* chickens head explodes.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe
_"Did I just hear that the animal turned inside out, and then it EXPLODED?"_


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's pretty wild. I like the chicken stories almost as much as the pig tales.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

NecroBones said:


> I think chickens are very sensitive to noise. I once heard about a case where chickens had died by the thousands for no apparent reason... then the cause was discovered to be a nearby factory putting out sounds at just the right frequency... that is, the natural resonance frequency for chicken skulls.


That's interesting - thanks


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG Im worried about my cat now....

Hes a farm cat... we think hes a cross of many animals for many reasons.. anyway, when we make this high pitched noise he takes off like a bat out of hell... We use it as a deterrant for him near the door....

Perhpas he has a chicken skull... I might have to stop doing that.


----------

